# Please Stop!



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!! 

I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please. 

And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Nah, more, MORE, MORE, mwah ha ha. :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

If I knit too slow to make all the lovely things from the patterns posted here, I can at least enjoy the pics when I get to sit for a few minutes.

You have a wonderful weekend too. Hope a knitting needle or crochet hook is firmly in your hand for a least part of it.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

And here I am, still on the computer & still not walking the poor little silver dog!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> 
> I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please.
> 
> And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


Buy one of the voice recognition programs and you can read KP WHILE you knit. You can tell your computer when to scroll, what messages to open and which ones to reply to. Simple solution.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

My Poodle goes crazy when the computer starts "talking" to me! She talks back. Too funny. But good suggestion. Or, I could just go pick up my purse & head out for my errands (including a stop for some knitting supplies!) and finish reading all of this later.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I NEED MORE, MORE, MORE. I love all the pictures and helpful hint and important questions everyone asks or shows. 
Here is my hint. Limit yourself to __ amount of time. Use a kitchen timer to keep track.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm really encouraged by seeing all the beautiful things made on this forum. my stash & motivation are more since i've been here.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

mmorris25 said:


> A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!


In my dreams!!! Along with retirement (from the job, not the creative projects)


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Love poodles.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Knitress said:


> Love poodles.


Me, too! She's my first, but definitely not my last. Am currently campaigning for a second dog. Husband is resistant. Of course, this is the same DH who said we weren't getting a dog, so hope springs eternal!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

No,nay,never kp is my favourite fix,the more the merrier.


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

mmorris25 said:


> A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!


Oh lucky you! I would have to do a major clean before I would be able to let the cleaners in, so it is self defeating for me.  Plus it would reduce my yarn and book budget too much. :mrgreen: 
I agree would like to loose the 2 jobs, but then I couldn't support my college tuition habit. :-D One day in the distant future I will have a Bachelor of Arts Degree in Design. Oh well, it is a nice dream, a clean house with out having to do it myself, and retirement........................


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL, same here.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Overwhelmed but inspired!
I've spent the day spinning alpaca yarn and STILL the house work fairy hasn't done the floors!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Knitress said:
> 
> 
> > Love poodles.
> ...


Poodles arent not like other dogs they are uumm poodles,we currently have 2,poodles "get" each other and are 10 times as much fun as 1,go for it.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Try walking the dog and knit. I will meet you at the queue at the supermarket where I am knitting while waiting. LOL


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I think there should be a warning shown when you first register with KP.

'Being a member of this forum could seriously damage your knitting time!'


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> ...


OMG...Really, I have dragon but never really learned how to use it. I can really just sit and knit and give it commands? I'd better dust it and my skills off. I would love that!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Granalou said:


> OMG...Really, I have dragon but never really learned how to use it. I can really just sit and knit and give it commands? I'd better dust it and my skills off. I would love that!


Yeah, you really can do that. You need to 'train' it first to recognize your voice and how you give commands, tie the voice command to the action you want and practice but once you've done that (and most of THAT can be done while knitting), sit back and do both.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ditto!!



nitz8catz said:


> Nah, more, MORE, MORE, mwah ha ha. :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If I knit too slow to make all the lovely things from the patterns posted here, I can at least enjoy the pics when I get to sit for a few minutes.
> 
> You have a wonderful weekend too. Hope a knitting needle or crochet hook is firmly in your hand for a least part of it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I get up at 5:30 in the am, have my coffee and wait for DH to wake up about 8a. That's my KP time....


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

I have just started knitting and I love everyone work so please keep posting. I think it's time someone designed an automatic house cleaner, dog walker etc all provided by the various governments maintained free. Then we can enjoy our time instead of sitting at computer thinking that we should start doing something else.
A big thanks to all the wonderful people who spend time posting photos patterns and things to make us smile


----------



## fionajayne (May 3, 2012)

I have perfected the art of reading KP on my I-Phone whilst feeding my 5mth old. He's too interested in his milk to notice, but am starting to worry about being a bad mum!!!!! AND my crochet output has fallen off a cliff. Oh no!!!

Really love it though!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

PoodleMom said:


> My Poodle goes crazy when the computer starts "talking" to me! She talks back. Too funny. But good suggestion. Or, I could just go pick up my purse & head out for my errands (including a stop for some knitting supplies!) and finish reading all of this later.


When my computer talks to me, our Shih Tzu throws back her little head and howls! That breed does not howl! Guess it's some of her wolf genes kicking in? Keep those photos, questions, patterns and ideas coming!


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

A similar problem. I have a cat (Babette) comes for TLC when I am reading KP.


----------



## Angela Kay (Mar 19, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Nah, more, MORE, MORE, mwah ha ha. :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If I knit too slow to make all the lovely things from the patterns posted here, I can at least enjoy the pics when I get to sit for a few minutes.
> 
> You have a wonderful weekend too. Hope a knitting needle or crochet hook is firmly in your hand for a least part of it.


Please don't stop now! Keep it going, more and much more!!! I love all the postings. This forum is a fantastic source of stress busting. So much better for us than reading the newspaper or watching TV about all the crime and violence in this world. Wishing everyone a great, happy weekend!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Have your computer read the messages to you, put the little dog on a tread mill and now you are all set for knitting. LOL


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, it's really a dilemma. To knit or look at KP or do both at the same time?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> I think there should be a warning shown when you first register with KP.
> 
> 'Being a member of this forum could seriously damage your knitting time!'


I have to agree with that. It is a lifechanging event!
Sue


----------



## Angela Kay (Mar 19, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Have your computer read the messages to you, put the little dog on a tread mill and now you are all set for knitting. LOL


Super idea! Love it!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I NEED MORE, MORE, MORE. I love all the pictures and helpful hint and important questions everyone asks or shows.
> Here is my hint. Limit yourself to __ amount of time. Use a kitchen timer to keep track.


Is that time limit for cleaning and choreing or for knitting?? I wash a dish, read KP, wash a cup, read KP, etc. I limit myself on house cleaning and knit the rest! Needless to say, it takes weeks to get a bedroom clean------------but, I live alone, so who cares if I have cobwebs and dustbunnies? LOL


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a dog pen needing the lawn mowed and a flower garden needing some work. And yet here I sit, reading these comments. :?: :thumbup:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I know exactly what you are saying! If I spent half the time doing other things that I do on here it would be amazing what I would get done. What I wonder is how anyone has the time to knit and post here as they must be on this site looking as well. Must be faster knitters than I am.....


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I am so pathetic. I can't even read KP and knit a basket weave scarf without making a mistake every other row. LOL


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Granalou said:
> 
> 
> > OMG...Really, I have dragon but never really learned how to use it. I can really just sit and knit and give it commands? I'd better dust it and my skills off. I would love that!
> ...


Thanks jbandsma, Now I just have to get off KP for a while to practice.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I say bring it on... to stop would leave us dangerously dangling in suspense of what our friends are making and what new yarns have they discovered. My quiet time is early mornings, and other than Mom's necessaries this is my time. After my son moved out, it has been rather peaceful from 4:30 am till around 8 am. So I get my forum read, all the emails answered and usually have some time to knit. So, keep the patterns and the video helps coming.. pile new yarn sites and freebies upon us, the faithful, the hopeless in search of the perfect gift for those that we love!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

And here I sit on a Saturday morning, procrastinating over KP and a second cup of coffee! I understand your sentiments exactly. At least the cat is used to sharing my lap with the laptop and doesn't need to be walked!


----------



## peggymac (May 17, 2012)

haha, too funny the same thing is happening with me.....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, i'm really encouraged by seeing all the beautiful things made on this forum. my stash & motivation are more since i've been here.


ditto   I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! I was just going to do a quick check....45 minutes ago.....there is a gift tomato plant waiting to be moved from a plastic cup to the good mother earth.......but this is just too much fun!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> mmorris25 said:
> 
> 
> > A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!
> ...


I hear you! 2.5 yrs yet for me. Although I am expecting Publisher's Clearing House to finally get my address right any time now.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I completely agree with you, it is late nights and sleep ins for me.
Best wishes


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Too much of a good thing is wonderful!....Mae West? dunno


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I see I'm not the only one who has caught the KP bug.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't like to clean too early! So coffee and KP!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> 
> I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please.
> 
> And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


Well, you know, you can do what I do: Start the project. . . . :roll: that's what interchangeable needle sets are for :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> 
> I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please.
> 
> And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


Cute post! I have exactly the same situation as you! So much knitting and so little time.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

KP has given me inspiration to make things when I am in a slump. I love seeing everyones work and things they have made. So just keep it up gals. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

No, don't stop. It doesn't matter that I have a sink full of dirty dishes, a cat box that needs scooping, and no more diet Pepsi.


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

The doggie is adorable. I hear what you're saying! I spend too much time browsing instead of getting things done, too. Knitting is my drug of choice!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> ...


Tell me more please


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

For Poodlemom :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL, poodlemom, dont we all have the same problem !!!! It's 9:30 am and I'm not doing anything but KP and thats not the kitchen I'm talking about, It's my beloved Knitting Paradise. I could sit here for hours but only stay here until I feel sufficiently guilty and then I leave for a short time, do a little housework, and right back I come. You girls are absolutely too entertaining to leave for very long.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

But HOW do you read all the posts? I begin with those that sound the most interesting to me (dessert first) and then go through the rest of the list if time permits. (haha, I make time for them)
knit happy


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

I have to laugh as I find if I am behind on the posts I can't even get myself to delete those missed days. Eventually I get caught up checking on what everyone is posting. I am not as bad on Pinterest, thankfully.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

vpatt said:


> But HOW do you read all the posts? I begin with those that sound the most interesting to me (dessert first) and then go through the rest of the list if time permits. (haha, I make time for them)
> knit happy


I read the "desert" items first and speed reading the technical items because by the time I read them (even at 4 a.m. other masterful knitters have already give the assistance). Reading the beginners' questions help me to be a better knitting instructor by learning what their needs are, what do they like to knit, for whom are they knitting, which skills challenge them, which resources are they using.

Mosty, I spend my time for KP by bringing to the community creative ideas and discussion points that comes to my mind when I read a knitting magazine or a blog. That's just me at this stage of my 60 years of knitting.


----------



## westieworld (May 17, 2012)

If you train the Poodle to do some dusting and to pick up after you and your family, that will give you more time for knitting and keep your house tidy at the same time. 

You might consider getting a second poodle that looks the same as the first and try to keep them in separate areas of the house when your hubby is home. If he starts to look strange or ask you questions you can just tell him that it must be his imagination or that his eye glasses prescription needs updating,that he must be seeing things. Of course you will have to get your poodles to be on board with this plan. We have three Westies, so I know the value of the pack. 

Lastly, I do think the timer is a good idea, but we all need inspiration and a way to harness our creativity. Give yourself an hour each day and cast off any guilt!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nah, more, MORE, MORE, mwah ha ha. :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If I knit too slow to make all the lovely things from the patterns posted here, I can at least enjoy the pics when I get to sit for a few minutes.
> 
> You have a wonderful weekend too. Hope a knitting needle or crochet hook is firmly in your hand for a least part of it.


I find it very relaxing within reason, of course. Try it while listening to your favorite music. Really relaxing.

:-D


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Tried that. Learned to tune it out. I am hopelessly addicted. My son walks the dog. The rest can wait. JMHO Edith M


Deb-Babbles said:


> I NEED MORE, MORE, MORE. I love all the pictures and helpful hint and important questions everyone asks or shows.
> Here is my hint. Limit yourself to __ amount of time. Use a kitchen timer to keep track.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> 
> I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please.
> 
> And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


I didn't see your post right away but you sure have attracted attention. I do have the KP addiction and I don't care, I like it and I can't stop following all these wonderful threads. It's the best and most interesting site I have ever belonged to. Facebook nah, I just go there to find out what my son, his friends, his cousins and former classmates are doing, rarely post and only go there once a week. But here, it is heaven--please don't turn off the chatter and interesting patterns and all stuff regarding knitting and crocheting. Lov all of you!!! :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

This is exactly how I feel. I knit so slow I would never finish one..it is taking me ages to do this rose prayer shawl I've been on for months..


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> LOL, poodlemom, dont we all have the same problem !!!! It's 9:30 am and I'm not doing anything but KP and thats not the kitchen I'm talking about, It's my beloved Knitting Paradise. I could sit here for hours but only stay here until I feel sufficiently guilty and then I leave for a short time, do a little housework, and right back I come. You girls are absolutely too entertaining to leave for very long.


Same here!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Knitress said:
> ...


There is a woman who writes mystery novels where the main character shows Poodles and in one book she says something to the effect of, "Only Poodles are Poodles, everything else is just a dog"!! Love it.

Lulu really is something special. And there definitely is breed recognition...all of the Poodles in dog class "notice" eachother. They also play differently than other dogs. Lulu's favorite playmate (although she doesn't like to discriminate) is the Standard Poodle around the corner, Abby.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Just be sure it is either a puppy or older dog with a very convincing face! My son found a puppy about 13 years ago playing in a wet box in the dumpster behind the local convinience store. The husband said "NO! we have two already!" We have had her ever since the moment I brought her up stairs and put her in his lap!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> mmorris25 said:
> 
> 
> > A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!
> ...


Don't could on retirement to help, I'm busier now than when I was working full-time! Where does the time go?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mmorris25 said:


> A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!


I always advise delegating the boring jobs, life's too short for them!

Dave


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I had a poodle once, too. They are very smart. They would probably go along with the plan.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

He sounds like my hubby... I heard NO so many times and just went out and got a puppy... they were best buds...LOL now we have a doxie. I made the comment last night that she's so attatched to us that I don't think we could ever think of getting another one. This is what some friends are doing, and he thinks getting another one is a good idea. Now I'm the one saying NO.  
As for spending so much time here after my first several months I have limited it to my mourning coffee so I read the newsletter then. Then if I have some spare time in my evening I go through all the e-mails and the main page. I'm thinking the newsletter is getting smaller... not as many posts in it but there are more sections so they might just only get so much space for it..



PoodleMom said:


> Knitress said:
> 
> 
> > Love poodles.
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

krankymax said:


> Have your computer read the messages to you, put the little dog on a tread mill and now you are all set for knitting. LOL


HAHAHA along with this get a roomba to clean!


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel your pain! I do love reading everything though--


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

joycevv said:


> And here I sit on a Saturday morning, procrastinating over KP and a second cup of coffee! I understand your sentiments exactly. At least the cat is used to sharing my lap with the laptop and doesn't need to be walked!


Second cup!? I'm on my fourth!!


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh and that dog so wants a walk, it's so pretty.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Buy one of the voice recognition programs and you can read KP WHILE you knit. You can tell your computer when to scroll, what messages to open and which ones to reply to. Simple solution. [/quote]

Where do you find this program? It definitely, opps my knitting needle got in the way, would be a big plus otherwise I need to keep putting my knitting down.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Walking the dog?? doing laundry??? what the heck is that , KP is more important lol as it should be after all hubby put up a fence for the dogs ( takes care of walking them) laundry gets done when no clean clothes are left lol ( we are retired so who cares) and the rest will take care of itself , after all isnt it fun to leave messages in the dust on the furniture, try it !!!!

Ty for the laugh....


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay....I can knit up a storm.....stranded, texture, etc, but I am such a nerd when it comes to computers. I still have not figured out how to post my projects on KP. Any advice from the geeks out there?


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

mmorris25 said:


> A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!


I would have to clean before calling a cleaning service but my daughter needs extra and asked if she could clean for me every other Saturday morning. Wonderful!! Works for me. She is a real home repair person/handy man and is to help put in a simple counter top next Saturday.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> ...


I only meant it yesterday, when I had so much to do!!  Most days, I'm content to let the dust collect and the laundry pile up (or I'm at work and can only snag a "fix" or two), but yesterday I was up at 6 a.m. and still on the computer at 8:30 and poor dog needed a walk, before it got too warm out.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Me, too! I "waste" so much time - like this morning when I have a gazillion things to do (including starting AND finishing baby items) - by reading, looking at, and adding to my "to do" list. Oh, and did I mention buying even MORE patterns that I could never complete if I live to be TWO hundred?

But....I love it ;-/



PoodleMom said:


> Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> 
> I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please.
> 
> And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

susannahp said:


> Walking the dog?? doing laundry??? what the heck is that , KP is more important lol as it should be after all hubby put up a fence for the dogs ( takes care of walking them) laundry gets done when no clean clothes are left lol ( we are retired so who cares) and the rest will take care of itself , after all isnt it fun to leave messages in the dust on the furniture, try it !!!!
> 
> Ty for the laugh....


lol, I think I will have to try that.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

YorkieMama said:


> mmorris25 said:
> 
> 
> > A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!
> ...


As a former business owner (two oh wait three times around--different fields--had a busy life) to finish off my years I did anything to keep paying into SS and house cleaning was one of my adventures. As a cleaner we really don't feel needed if you clean before we come--so do not clean your house before you have it cleaned--redundant if you know what I mean. Cleaning is anywhere from $25 to $50 depending on the service and you can choose how many hours and what to clean or how often depending on your budget. I suggest one part of your house or say thoroughly cleaning floors one time, cleaning out kitchen cabinets and all surfaces another. One project I had was an old Victorian home with all hardwood floors and that is what I cleaned the most, the floors--so use the service as an assistance and pride should not get in the way because that is why you are hiring them to clean! If your house needs picking up of personal items--well that is your problem. Before cleaning can be done you do need to pickup your messes that are private--a good habit is to pick up anything you are working on as you stand to leave a room that way there are no personal messes--same with bringing things home, deal with it right away just like putting away groceries otherwise they spoil or tackling all the mail that comes in routinely do it right away. If you have family messes to deal with, charge a fee individually for everything that needs to be picked up and pretty soon you can afford that cleaner and the culprits will have to pay for the service. Knitters are usually very neat people we just have oodles of yarn sitting around waiting for our attention right and we need our time for KP?


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

The first thing in the morning? Coffee and KP!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL...... I've had to re-arrange my schedule due to KP. I do most of my intense work in the office in the morning, but I had been looking at KP first. Bad, idea.. Bad. Bad. If there a pill for this. 

So love this community.... Oh yea! I need to schedule a time to knit.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Knitress said:
> ...


I had two toy poodles a long time ago and, yes, they are different from other dogs--they don't smell, shed or do obnoxious things plus people are less allergic to them. They are somewhat like a cat (to me the ultimate pet) except you need to walk them or put their leash on a clothes line works too and they do need to be trimmed periodically--their fur grows like our hair. Loveable creatures!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I love all the pics and info on KP but I agree it's time consuming. Also it makes me feel knitting inadequate when I see all the fantastic things others make. But keep them coming please.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

PoodleMom. I feel your pain.

Some people knit so beautifully, with nary a bump or flaw, that I feel intimidated. Plus some have prodigious output!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

"Knitters are usually very neat people we just have oodles of yarn sitting around waiting for our attention right and we need our time for KP?"

Oh, oh. Now I feel doubly intimidated. I am one of the non-neat knitters!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> PoodleMom. I feel your pain.
> 
> Some people knit so beautifully, with nary a bump or flaw, that I feel intimidated. Plus some have prodigious output!


I bet there is someone who feels the same about you!
knit happy!
V


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I understand your feelings! I have the same when it comes to facebook! I'm addicted to the games and sit at the computer playing games when I should be doing things much more important. It really does make you want to say "Stop, already!"


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Okay....I can knit up a storm.....stranded, texture, etc, but I am such a nerd when it comes to computers. I still have not figured out how to post my projects on KP. Any advice from the geeks out there?


Not a geek but I know my way around a computer. Do you have a PC or Apple, if Apple can't help. Do you have a digital camera? Do you have a card reader that plugs into a USB outlet on your computer? Do you have windows Vista or newer? because when you plug in your card reader a window automatically pops up asking if you want to download. Download naming the folder or let it automatically become a folder with the current date--or if you forgot, when you open Pictures (start up menu to your lower left), you can look under recent downloads and find your picture. If you want to modify a picture, just clic on it and then hit "fix" at the top, a window on the right opens allowing you to adjust the color, crop and a few other things.

When your picture is ready and you know where to find it, go to KP and clic on "Create a New Topic" at the top and choose "pictures" at the top box by clicking the down arrow where it says "main" . Then clic "continue" and proceed to put in topic and type in info you want to include then at the bottom clic a "browse" button (there are 3) and a window pops up for you to find the picture you want to include. And if you still have problems come back for more info--there are several KP'ers here that know a lot more than I--we're here to help.

PS there are many things you can do in picture like turning, fixing bad exposures, etc. But you need to "get acquainted" with the software, experiment, use "help" to ask questions but look around and figure out what all the buttons can do is the best advise I can give you--play a little learn a lot.


----------



## Terry136 (May 15, 2012)

I've been working on my DH for a dog for a long time and also love poodles. I hope he softens up soon. They are such nice and smart dogs. Oh, well, I suppose I can just enjoy your pooch's pic for now.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Terry136 said:


> I've been working on my DH for a dog for a long time and also love poodles. I hope he softens up soon. They are such nice and smart dogs. Oh, well, I suppose I can just enjoy your pooch's pic for now.


What finally convinced my husband was going to the Golden Gate Kennel Club dog show. The Poodle area was a sea of calm admist chaos. The Poodles were unattended and were just laying on their beds or standing so they could be petted. No barking, no jumping up on people, just beautiful, wonderfully behaved dogs, without any human riding herd. My husband had grown up with toy Poodles & never had a large dog before, so was really negative about the idea of a Standard; I think he was actually afraid of large dogs, despite being 6'4" and 240 lbs. The dog show changed his mind completely & I started shopping for a Poodle almost immediately after.

So my suggestion is to find a dog show in your area & drag DH there for a couple of hours. Good luck!

P.S. Now my husband fawns over Lulu almost as much as I do!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jean 45 said:


> mmorris25 said:
> 
> 
> > A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!
> ...


You have a treasure in your daughter. But please don't forget to pay her back, baby sitting hours--if there's grand kids, offering to help her and doing things with her. (Voice from experience, I did and mother didn't--something that is hard to forget)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> I love all the pics and info on KP but I agree it's time consuming. Also it makes me feel knitting inadequate when I see all the fantastic things others make. But keep them coming please.


I agree it is time consuming but something that is part of my life and I love it. What I have learned here through others experiences and advice is irreplaceable--cannot be gotten anywhere--I treasure every moment spent on KP...."live guilt free" is my motto but then I live alone with my cat and it doesn't bother anyone else except friends who think I am extremely busy when they call.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Feeling under the weather with a nasty sore throat and since I don't have the energy now to get back to my knitting, I pass the time looking at what everyone else is up to. That's all the energy I have to spare and it's a great way to waste a few hours. Although, it's not wasted time, it's creative ideas time.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Jean 45 said:
> 
> 
> > mmorris25 said:
> ...


Yes, she said she needed extra cash..wanting to get her finances in order and asked if she could do something for me, like clean. She is very talented in that and home repair. I will be glad to pay her. It will stretch me a bit but I can cut a corner to help her with her obligations. I hope it doesn't cut into my yarn budget but I can sacrifice a little there too if I have too. It won't be forever.


----------



## Terry136 (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea. I'll have to check for dog shows and somehow get DH to go with me. Also, I agree seeing well-behaved dogs is a plus. Hope this works for me too!


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

I am retired, havee my coffee and read the KP at that time, which can be extended and then clean house and the afternoon is mine to crochet. Lave my door open and dod loves the yard so no problem


----------



## patticake (Feb 10, 2011)

I am retired, havee my coffee and read the KP at that time, which can be extended and then clean house and the afternoon is mine to crochet. Lave my door open and dod loves the yard so no problem


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Jean 45 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Jean 45 said:
> ...


Sound like you have a good relationship. Does she knit?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> My Poodle goes crazy when the computer starts "talking" to me! She talks back. Too funny. But good suggestion. Or, I could just go pick up my purse & head out for my errands (including a stop for some knitting supplies!) and finish reading all of this later.


 ~~~~~~~~~~
Hey, How about if your set your alarm one hour earlier. And use that extra hour to walk the dog, do the laundry, etc.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Knitress, your house sounds like my daughter's. Her husband is not crazy about dogs and she is. they have had 2 'bad dogs' since they were married 10 years ago and finally she got a standard poodle 6 months ago. He is so good her husband agreed to a second dog. She just picked up the second one on Thursday. So far, so good.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

In my home it is every man (or dog) for himself, so the dog can walk himself while I sit here waiting for the Board of Health to come and condemn my chateau for not doing laundry, dusting, mopping floors, etc. I firmlhy believe in prioritizing, and sitting by the computer early in the morning, cup of coffee in hand, knitting and crocheting project nearby and reading all there is on KP, as wellas enjoying the beautiful completed projects, is definitely high on my priority list. So NO, No, NO, I will not stop.
Have a great day also.


----------



## Jean 45 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Jean 45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


She does knit but is just too busy right now with working and 3 children and household.


----------



## Bumble (Sep 7, 2011)

I am retired, which means that I have more time to spend on my two online businesses, knitting, weaving, spinning and keeping up with the list. Oh well, at least I am keeping busy! <lol>


----------



## Madaboutdogs (Nov 26, 2011)

I love poodles & wouldn't be without my 3


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL That is hysterical!!! I wonder if that will work with my cat????


krankymax said:


> Have your computer read the messages to you, put the little dog on a tread mill and now you are all set for knitting. LOL


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

YorkieMama said:


> mmorris25 said:
> 
> 
> > A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!
> ...


YorkieMama, you sound like me. I would have to do a major cleaning before a cleaning crew would come to my house. As it is, they would probably turn around and walk out!  Terri in TN


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > My Poodle goes crazy when the computer starts "talking" to me! She talks back. Too funny. But good suggestion. Or, I could just go pick up my purse & head out for my errands (including a stop for some knitting supplies!) and finish reading all of this later.
> ...


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

ok just have to put in 2cents here!! i babysit my 2 GC on friday nights cuz my DD works very on saturday so i just stay the night anyways i have a droid phone and i made sure DH put the email address and everything on there so i dont miss a day so i can read this on saturday mornings while the kids watch cartoons!! and sometimes they look at the projects here with me!!! my DD says thats togetherness!! lol


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

:XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm with you, cofee in one hand , mouse in the other handand
and an hour of bliss in Knitting Paradise!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to agree with poodlemom I see all these patterns and I have been saving them to my computer trying to figure out which ones I want to do next as I am currently working on 8 projects.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> 
> I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please.
> 
> And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


Just posted another napkin ring design, oops!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82466-1.html#1530272

Dave


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

i love that idea where do i get it and HOW MUCH IT IS it would be great for me...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

FireballDave, You really are quite the enabler, aren't you??? LOL


FireballDave said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hennalady said:


> FireballDave, You really are quite the enabler, aren't you??? LOL
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


I wouldn't want you all to run out of things to do and get bored!

Dave


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is all very important subject. Do I continue to build my pattern library, do I continue to build my to do list, and do I continue to build my yarn stash? On the other hand do I clean my house or should I use my saved money to hire someone to clean? So much to ponder, this is a heavy load too much for me, I think I will sit and knit to get my answer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Atta girl!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmao


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> This is all very important subject. Do I continue to build my pattern library, do I continue to build my to do list, and do I continue to build my yarn stash? On the other hand do I clean my house or should I use my saved money to hire someone to clean? So much to ponder, this is a heavy load too much for me, I think I will sit and knit to get my answer.


There you have the "Perfect Solution".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Know how that feels! And you aren't getting any sympathy from us!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Have a poodle, looks just like yours. This the second one we have had. She is the sweetest dog we ever had, and we've had a few.

josiehof


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I couldnt agree more Dave (BTW: Love your work !) so I guess they are bored. That is the message here, right? Ok then here is something else to do. I will call this "Pattern Ninja's Surprise"...
http://arpelia.blogspot.com/2008/03/new-friend-to-help-with-dishes.html



FireballDave said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave, You really are quite the enabler, aren't you??? LOL
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

I have to add my 2 cents too! I love this forum! I don't have internet at home & have to go to Wegmans or McDonalds - they are used to me spending hours there. Good thing they have free refills on their $1 ice tea! I leave instructions for my 2 cats to do dishes but they don't cooperate very well. So when the places close - it's time to do dishes & then knit while snuggling with the cats. Keep those pictures & patterns coming!!!


----------



## quinny (May 8, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I NEED MORE, MORE, MORE. I love all the pictures and helpful hint and important questions everyone asks or shows.
> Here is my hint. Limit yourself to __ amount of time. Use a kitchen timer to keep track.


Deb you must be a flylady!!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I have found listening to the Bible on CD while crocheting/knitting really makes the time go by and I am not feeling guilty. I get to hear the Bible alot more then I read it. This works great for me.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love all the contact and photos, but limit my time, as I do a lot of knitting and in clubs.which takes up time too. would love to spend more time on the site.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I couldnt agree more Dave (BTW: Love your work !) so I guess they are bored. That is the message here, right? Ok then here is something else to do. I will call this "Pattern Ninja's Surprise"...
> http://arpelia.blogspot.com/2008/03/new-friend-to-help-with-dishes.html


Cool design! I've just shown it to _The Lad_ on his way out to do the six o'clock bakery run with his friends, he's asked for a print-out so he can make one in pea-green! We have a deal here, I do the lion's share of the cooking for him and his friends, but the bread run and washing up are their responsibility!

He's pretty good and can knit himself, he says an hour or so of an evening helps him unwind, a lot boys at his school work on some kind of craft, his room-mate sculpts perspex a lot and also does needlepoint.

I know what you all mean about not enough time, this week I'm going to have to schedule carefully. Next weekend we're having a house party for some of his friends from boarding school, _Eurovision Song Contest_ on Saturday and _Monaco Grand Prix_ on Sunday. It's a tradition in our house that guests get to keep their egg cosies and napkin rings as a memento, it's like sweat-shop in full production here at the moment!

I'm glad you like my little designs, I try to be topical, we'll be having a _racing brunch_ with the _MotoGP_ in a couple of hours:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81302-1.html

then get to work on more _Eurovision_ cosies after:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82274-1.html#1525995

at least I had the sense to come up with an easy pattern for bulk prodiction!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

juerobinson433 said:


> I love all the contact and photos, but limit my time, as I do a lot of knitting and in clubs.which takes up time too. would love to spend more time on the site.


I tried knitting in clubs, but I kept dropping the ball of yarn on the dance-floor and it got all tangled up in everybody's legs!

Dave


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wish I could knit and read these posts at the same time. I like reading about what other people are making and then if I can, I will try to do some of the items. Please keep on posting and DON'T stop.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> juerobinson433 said:
> 
> 
> > I love all the contact and photos, but limit my time, as I do a lot of knitting and in clubs.which takes up time too. would love to spend more time on the site.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yup!Since finding KP, I have realized I do have an addictive psyche. I AM an addict!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey kacey64, shhhh dont tell anyone, but I am pretty sure we ALL are!


kacey64 said:


> Yup!Since finding KP, I have realized I do have an addictive psyche. I AM an addict!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

fionajayne said:


> I have perfected the art of reading KP on my I-Phone whilst feeding my 5mth old. He's too interested in his milk to notice, but am starting to worry about being a bad mum!!!!! AND my crochet output has fallen off a cliff. Oh no!!!
> 
> Really love it though!!


I don't think it makes you a bad mum. If it reading KP keeps you relaxed then it's a good thing. I would crochet when I feed my children.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

keep them coming I enjoy seeing others work and sharing mine. Hey I am not afraid to say that I need the ego boost sometimes.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!!!! Cheers! I second the motion to sit and knit and ponder. Through in a prayer or two.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I know what you mean. I too can't get away from looking at all the wonderful projects that people have made. I am a slow knitter and crocheter, so it takes me forever to make something. I also lose interest in what I am making, and start another project. I still have a 1/2 sock made, don't know when I will get it done. I am working on a tulip afghan. I could go on and on. So don't feel bad. :-D


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't practice what I preach...... I also read KP, but

one soluton - 

Don't open KP until the end of each day!!!!!!!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> juerobinson433 said:
> 
> 
> > I love all the contact and photos, but limit my time, as I do a lot of knitting and in clubs.which takes up time too. would love to spend more time on the site.
> ...


:lol: Love the visual image I'm getting from that!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> I don't practice what I preach...... I also read KP, but
> 
> one soluton -
> 
> Don't open KP until the end of each day!!!!!!!


Like most of us here, I'm an addict; can't do without my morning fix. I just announced to my husband that I'm taking the dog for a walk, yet here I am, still typing!! Fortunately for me, I can access KP from work, so when I'm waiting for a patient to show up, I can get my fix there; otherwise, I'd be late for work every day! And, no, getting up earlier wouldn't help...it would just give me more time to spend on the 'puter.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Meditation601 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't practice what I preach...... I also read KP, but
> ...


Yup!! First thing in the morning, last thing at night after I check on the Decorah Eaglets, that is, who are about to fledge in a few weeks. You think this is addicting--I have hundreds of pics captured from their live cam--we watch 24/7--oh,oh, sorry but if you open it, and I won't give you the web site, you would be so glued to the screen and the whole world, like here, is watching. I'm just a hopeless addict when it comes to these things--but I do knit, brush my kitty and paint my finger nails while I read/watch.....does that count as productive?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

your are too funny,i have been cleaning my bedroom all weekend and still haven't found it, the dust that is in here is awful, i need a cleaning service to do the walls. if they can find the walls


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> your are too funny,i have been cleaning my bedroom all weekend and still haven't found it, the dust that is in here is awful, i need a cleaning service to do the walls. if they can find the walls


Maybe they could find the architect's drawings online?

I know what you mean though, I sometimes offer a certain teenager a pitchfork for his floor!

Dave


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

What a fun...i forget all my work, spend all the time on KP,and then can do a little knitting...adding on my 'do-list',searching for yarn and all...love all the pictures, work, talent, cooperation, help and a big sense of humour!keep knitting and posting!!Best Wishes to all the members!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Once I turn the computer on, all hopes of sticking to a schedule is out the window. I'm giving serious thought to going "cold turkey" for at least a week and seeing just how much I actually could be getting done....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck! It is addictive. I heard just the other day that a study showed that facebook and texting cause the same parts of the brain to light up as smoking. !!!!!!!No wonder we keep going back to the keyboard!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good luck! It is addictive. I heard just the other day that a study showed that facebook and texting cause the same parts of the brain to light up as smoking. !!!!!!!No wonder we keep going back to the keyboard!


I don't use _FaceBook_, but I have a teenage son so texting is a constant feature of my life and I smoke a pipe when I'm on KP, addiction overload!

By the way, if you've run out of things to do, another one of my napkin ring patterns fell onto the site last night:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82709-1.html#1535108

Ever the facilitator!
Dave


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

I know what you mean about spending too much time on KP...I am trying to get a jumper knitted for my dad for Fathers day, but I seem to spend more time on here than I do actually knitting...well that, along with looking after four little ones, house work and my job! Still, I love reading everyones stories and looking at all of the amazing things you have all knitted.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

I did a major clean, and yes, the new cleaners are expensive. I now need to find a gardener, someone to clean the attic and who can and will organize my husband's outside junk or haul it away for half of what he gets for it, and someone to train my dogs and come in and work with them daily! Then, I keep telling myself, I could sit down and start to knit like the rest of you (hopefully)! I do love looking at the pictures, and I get a kick out of trying to figure out the pattern problems before I see an answer already posted.



YorkieMama said:


> mmorris25 said:
> 
> 
> > A cleaning service (although expensive) is working for me!
> ...


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Knitress said:
> 
> 
> > Love poodles.
> ...


Yes, as you see by my picture we were Not going to have a House Dog, maybe an outside dog. Hah Hah....That dog goes EVERYWHERE with us. Although I am his primary bond he loves hubby too.
Oh a second dog can be a real good thing as it is a companion for the other.....or double the trouble.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

PoodleMom said:


> Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> I keep seeing your lovely projects and adding them to my ever-expanding "do" list & right now, I have plenty of time-sensitive projects as it is (three birthdays and a baby shower). So stop. Please.
> And have a wonderful weekend! :lol:


 I beg to differ! I want more and more, and MORE! I hve disciplined myself to go upstairs after an hour and knit a couple of rows.
We have to learn to knit and type at the same time, my dear, reahlly we do! Har! Har! Har!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

There is a program for that... LOL I think it is called Dragon. Voice activated program for your comp. Reads it to you or something like that...


Dsynr said:


> PoodleMom said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop posting photos of your beautiful work, asking interesting questions and in general, making me spend all morning reading Knitting Paradise, rather than walking the dog, doing laundry, or, more importantly, knitting!!
> ...


----------

